# Busy as a pen beaver



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

I have them in groups. I have euro, and roadster pens did have a pic of the slims but Harry would have had a fit with the pic a little blurry. There is 40 pens in all have done these since this past Friday got some cutting boards oh sorry Harry chopping blocks. :sarcastic: One of the pics is the roadster pen there are three in this group because you know who requested another pic. :jester:


----------



## Duane867 (Oct 25, 2008)

Those are just beautiful Glenn ! 
Excellent work man !


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Excellent Glemore. Been a busy boy. Don't over do it.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Don't weant to hijack the thread but... 

Rick has invited a Craft Fair expert to join us and answer questions... He's already started on Rick's forum...

http://www.routerforums.com/general-routerworkshop-net-discussion/18261-i-found-bob-craft-fair.html

Thought you might want to know.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Nice job Glenmore. Now aren't you glad you got that lathe down to the right height?


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Lets hear it for ergonomics!


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

OK Glenmore, the competition is over and you win hands down, there is no way that I can keep up with you once you get going, you become like a bull in a china shop!


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

harrysin said:


> OK Glenmore, the competition is over and you win hands down, there is no way that I can keep up with you once you get going, you become like a bull in a china shop!


Yeah, Harry. He has been banned from every china shop in Mountain Top Pa...:dance3:


----------



## dustmaker (May 18, 2009)

Wow! Now that is a lot of pens to make in such a short time. Very impressive set.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

curiousgeorge said:


> Yeah, Harry. He has been banned from every china shop in Mountain Top Pa...:dance3:


Yeah and I hear they won't allow him admission to rodeos either :lol:


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Wow Glenmore it's regular "pentimonium" at your place  Nice work!


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

CanuckGal said:


> Wow Glenmore it's regular "pentimonium" at your place  Nice work!


Thanks Deb and all. Now Deb don't be using these big words I can make a pen but can't write or read them big words. :nono:


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

BigJimAK said:


> Don't weant to hijack the thread but...
> 
> Rick has invited a Craft Fair expert to join us and answer questions... He's already started on Rick's forum...
> 
> ...


No thanks Jim have it at hand going to hire some models to sell my wares at the show. :big_boss: Yeah right Nancy won't do it I guess I have to talk to them boys about the craft show. :cray:


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Hey Glenmore, when Deb gets her lathe and I can feel Christmas coming on she will be doing that pentimonium........or whatever it is!!!!!!!!:sarcastic:


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

LOL You guys never give up! :sarcastic:


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Glenmore said:


> No thanks Jim have it at hand going to hire some models to sell my wares at the show. :big_boss: Yeah right Nancy won't do it I guess I have to talk to them boys about the craft show. :cray:


So you got the "Over *your* dead body!" response too, eh Glenmore?


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Jim I don't even hear her I just get the slap feeling when I make comments like this. You know come to think of it I'm starting to like it.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Glenmore said:


> Jim I don't even hear her I just get the slap feeling when I make comments like this. You know come to think of it I'm starting to like it.



Now Glenmore,

Busy hands keep the devil at bay........and boy have you been busy.

great effort.

James


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Glenmore you are hard to beat. Sometimes as the quanity goes up the quality goes down, but not in your case, good job very good job.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Thanks Jerry you got this right. I try not to do shabby work. If they don't come out I disassemble them and if they still don't come out I throw them out.


----------

